#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  One of best Complicated open source Operating System ;how to use it?

## Wondergirl

Hi Buddies ,


Most of desktop computer run some version of Microsoft windows,but most servers and a growing number of desktop computers 
run on Linux kernel .but i default to understand how run on my desktop Computer 



* Can you anyone explain how to run Linux Operating System ?
*


*Thank You!*

----------


## Moana

> Hi Buddies ,
> 
> 
> Most of desktop computer run some version of Microsoft windows,but most servers and a growing number of desktop computers 
> run on Linux kernel .but i default to understand how run on my desktop Computer 
> 
> 
> 
> * Can you anyone explain how to run Linux Operating System ?
> ...


These are the type you can use!

*RISC OS*: Runs great on a Raspberry Pi, and while old, it has a quite pleasant desktop interface, boots up quick etc.
*Plan 9*: It’s what we could have all been using now instead of UNIX. Made by the same people that made UNIX, it was supposed to replace it, but UNIX was too entrenched by that point, and nobody wanted to switch.
*Inferno*: It’s like Plan 9, but more like an embedded OS, all software runs within its own runtime (called dis), and you write programs in a language called Limbo (check it out, and it’s obvious it’s made by the same people that made Go). Inferno runs as an application on your PC/Mac, or can boot on bare hardware. It’s a fascinating little system.

----------

